# Scandinavian Flic, Bubba Scrub und Co.?



## Kami (15. Februar 2010)

Servus!
Ich hab hier im FT-Forum mal nach den o.g. Techniken gesucht, aber nix zu gefunden.
Hab zumindest den Flic schon in dem ein oder anderen deutschen Bike-Vid gesehen... können tun das wohl also einige. 
Gibts Erfahrungswerte? Tipps zum Ausführen?

Scrub könnte vlt eher die 4x-Sparte wissen. Dient eben dazu, eher flach als hoch zu springen und so besser Schwung mitnehmen zu können.
Sieht im MX so aus:





Falls das jemand ein Fremdwort sein wollte. Hier nochmal als Sequenz:





Wäre super, wenn da jemand was zu sagen könnte. 
Der Flic ist besonders bei Spitzkehren super, nur fehlt mir da der letzte Tick, um das Ding gescheit hinzukriegen. >.<

Nüm, wenn ich wider erwarten das falsche Forum erwischt haben sollte, einfach verschieben, danke.


----------



## DHK (15. Februar 2010)

HI,
zum scand. Flic gabs mal ein Fahrtechnik Video auf der Dirt Rider DVD (die aus der mrm) weis nur nicht welche. Finds jetzt auch auf anhieb nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrott rider (16. Februar 2010)

bei 1:20 ist auch ein flic zu sehen


----------



## [email protected] (16. Februar 2010)

schrott rider schrieb:


> bei 1:20 ist auch ein flic zu sehen




Was bringt denn das, wenn man vor einer Linkskurve das Hinetrrad nach links zieht bzw. nach rechts einlenkt? 
Wie macht man das eigentlich mit dem sliden? Man bremmst ja nicht oder?


----------



## schrott rider (16. Februar 2010)

man bringt das hinterrad zum ausbrechen und kann so enger um die kurve fahren




kann man mit anbremsen oder hüftimpuls machen
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scandinavian_flick


----------



## anton w. (16. Februar 2010)

Der Scrub dient dazu flugzeit einzusparen, indem man nicht in die höhe springt sondern so tief wie möglich über dem Boden versucht zu bleiben. Um dies zu erreichen muss man auf dem Absprung so stark wie möglich einlenken und das Motorrad/Tretgestell in Richtung Boden drücken. Dabei müsst ihr euer Gewicht, wenn ihr z.B. nach rechts scrubbt, auf die linke seite des mobils schwenken. Ist die Landung in Reichweite, so müsste ihr in die entgegengesetzte Richtung einlenken und das Motorrad/Tretgestell wird sich wider aufrichten. Wie weit ihr geht müsst ihr von Zeit zu Zeit ausprobieren. Der Scrub ist leider nicht so einnfach wie es in den zahlreichen Videos aussieht.

mfg anton w.


----------



## Kossi (18. Februar 2010)

Dieses Video hier dürfte euch beim Flick weiterhelfen:

Fahrtechnik - Scandinavian Flick


----------



## Kami (19. Februar 2010)

Cooles Video, danke für den Link!
Das hatte ich auch mal von der Rider, nur leider weggeworfen. Clever. 
Wird man sich mal an's Üben machen. Scrubb: dito.

Mir stellt sich nur die Frage, was Schneidi mit dem Trolli gemacht hat, bzw was da wohl drin war... lustiges Bild.


----------



## rottenflieger (19. Februar 2010)

sehr schön
üben üben üben 
aber sieht suuuuper aus wenn man es dann nachher kann


----------



## Kami (20. Februar 2010)

Jau! Und bringts vor allem Zeitmäßig ziemlich.


----------



## Jok3r (14. März 2010)

Ich denke das es nur jemandem der Rennen fährt einen Zeitvorteil bringt ! Dem Ottonormalverbraucher gibt es einfach nur ne geile Optik für einen flüssigen Style  lohnt sich auf jeden fall den einzustudieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stephan_Peters (24. März 2010)

schrott rider schrieb:


> bei 1:20 ist auch ein flic zu sehen



das bin ja ich


----------

